# Debra Perkins (Teighlor) Passed on 21 July 2011



## laylalashelle

29 July will be her funeral in Los Angeles, California USA. Contact Linda Ramos for further info.

Her body will be autopsied. Until that is complete, the actual cause of death has not been definitely established.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

laylalashelle said:


> 29 July will be her funeral in Los Angeles, California USA. Contact Linda Ramos for further info.
> 
> Her body will be autopsied. Until that is complete, the actual cause of death has not been definitely established.



OMG. She was really a beautiful lady and very sexy. She will be missed.


----------



## musicman

laylalashelle said:


> 29 July will be her funeral in Los Angeles, California USA. Contact Linda Ramos for further info.
> 
> Her body will be autopsied. Until that is complete, the actual cause of death has not been definitely established.




Layla, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I never got to meet Debra in person, but had some email correspondence with her many years ago. She was a beautiful person, and I feel that she did a lot to help the cause of fat acceptance. I remember that she was already online in the early 1990s, in the old text-only Usenet newsgroups which predated most of the web we know today. I believe she helped start one of the fat-focused newsgroups that were around back then. Some of the discussions there were just as lively as the Dim boards of today. 

On a personal note, I remember one time when Debra posted something about sex and erotic eating, and she was vigorously attacked as a feedee (which she was, at least at one time, but people couldn't handle that). I wrote a long post lamenting the fact that fat women couldn't even be seen doing normal things like eating, without triggering societal hatred, and wondering rhetorically whether there were truly any confident fat women out there. (The question seems silly today, but this was around 1994, before the web conclusively proved there are plenty of confident fat women.) I honestly wasn't trolling for dates, but I got around 25 responses from women who said they were both confident and fat. One of these responses actually led to a brief, but pleasant, offline relationship. This all happened because of Debra's posting. On the Net, you never know what strange consequences your words might produce.


----------



## imfree

My condolences and prayers go to Debra's family and those who loved her. She was a nice person who advanced the cause of Fat Acceptance.


----------



## Mathias

So sorry to hear this.  My prayers go out to her loved ones.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

My thoughts and prayers will be with her family. She was a beautiful woman.


----------



## tonynyc

My thoughts and prayers go out to Debra's family and those that loved her. She was a beautiful woman who promoted size acceptance (from her talk show and online appearences) .


----------



## Sandie S-R

Guy and I knew Debbie quite well. She was a good friend. We produced several videos of her back in our Russo Productions days. She was a charming and lovely woman, with a wry sense of humor. I hope her last days were not difficult for her, but I suspect they might have been. I know she had been struggling for some time. May she rest well, and may we all think of her with love and good memories. 

Here is a You Tube video of her from 1990s Phil Donahue Show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fRF5_oMDXk


----------



## MarkZ

I am saddened by this news. I have spoken to Debbie by phone several times, and she was an intelligent, charming, and beautiful woman. My condolences to her family. She was, and always will be the original ssbbw, who paved the way for every model who has come after her. She will be missed


----------



## laylalashelle

She had only 54 years to her life. Yes, Debra was burdened by a lot of health problems and was not very mobile.


----------



## KHayes666

Another legend gone. This becomes more and more disheartening with every loss.


----------



## Adamantoise

Rest in Peace,lovely lady. I unfortunately never got the chance to meet her in person, but from the words she left behind,and her personality that shone through her TV appearances I felt she was very friendly,intelligent and dedicated to the Fat Acceptance cause. A formidable lady.


----------



## DharmaDave

What sad news. Peace and Blessings for her family and loved ones at this time!


----------



## firelord85

laylalashelle said:


> 29 July will be her funeral in Los Angeles, California USA. Contact Linda Ramos for further info.
> 
> Her body will be autopsied. Until that is complete, the actual cause of death has not been definitely established.



That's terrible. She will be missed by us all! She was a legend!


----------



## Sandie S-R

Just following up after talking to some of Deb's LA friends tonight. Deb's funeral services will be Friday morning, July 29th at 9am. If anyone wants info on address so they can attend, PM me and I'll pass on the information.


----------



## Pauline

Prayers sent to her family...this is indeed bad news. May you rest in peace, Teighlor...much respect for you.


----------



## Cors

Sad news, I hope she finds peace.


----------



## Sandie S-R

If anyone would like to stop by her Facebook memorial page and leave a message for her family, you can do that. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/In-Memory-of-Debra-Perkins/187060648025357?sk=wall


----------



## laylalashelle

for those not on FB, here's what Linda Ramos had to share about Teighlor:

Longtime Fat Activist, Model, NAAFA & NAAFA-LA Member

Debra passed away on Thursday, July 21, 2011 in Santa Monica, CA. Please share your memories, thoughts and condolences here. We will be sharing all messages with her loving family.

On my friend Debs wall was the cutest poster, of several Dalmatian puppies in a row, and one puppy that wore hot pink sunglasses and multi-colored spots. Dare to Be Different was what that poster said, and Deb lived that truly lived that motto.

Before I met her, Deb was well-known in the fat acceptance community as a celebrated woman with unique beauty. Deb never divorced beauty from size and she broke records (and taboos) by sharing that beauty with others. Deb developed quite the catalogue, and had quite the fan-base to go with it. Debs most public persona was her image as a Goddess.

But Debs other public persona was in the size acceptance community as activist. Deb was a part of early online size acceptance forums, such as the Fat Acceptance Mailing List and the Dimensions Boards. She would chat with friends and strangers from all over cyberspace, offering advice, personal experiences, amusing observations and tossing out tantalizing ideas. 

Like so many, Deb had personally experienced size discrimination and abuse in the workplace, witnessed the terrible medical consequences of weight-loss surgery on friends (even complete strangers), extracted herself from an abusive, toxic relationship and lived through so many of those experiences that lead us to fight for fat equality in society.

But the Deb that I knew best was the private Deb, a woman of endless talent and creativity, and of extraordinary kindness and love.

When I first met Deb, she was a life-line to supersized shut-ins. She deeply understood the psychological harm that living in isolation can bring in our society. She gave shut-ins someone to call and be with, over the phone, when they needed a friend most. I was amazed and impressed all those years ago, at such generosity of spirit. And that amazement has only grown in the decade that has since passed, as I realize how rare such compassion can be. 

She, along with our friend Nancy Marshello, restarted the local Los Angeles Chapter of NAAFA which continues to thrive today.

But by far, my favorite part of Deb was her playful part! We shared a deep love of music, movies, tv, dancing and singing. She loved to create and formulate ideas. And from that fertile mind sprang the lyrics of NAAFA-LAs I am Fat song. It was Deb who found a way for our chapter to record, and print, the song, and Deb collaborated on the songs replacement tune when getting permission to use the original melody choice Bitch fell through. Her song still remains a rousing anthem within the fat acceptance community. Had circumstances worked out better, she would have been singing lead on the song too; however, she generously allowed me to take on that role.

Debs creativity was never limited and one other way Deb found the way to spread joy was through her genuine love of cooking. Deb had a great arsenal of wonderful recipes that she loved to share the tasty results. Whether Deb was going to be at a Chapter event or not, she almost always found a way to contribute some of her scrumptious goodies. Folks at any NAAFA-LA involved event were treated to variety of Deb creations from her much adored Ranch Dip to her stellar Cheesecake Brownies. She would make dozens of batches, despite an increasing lack of mobility and persistent arthritis pain. And friends and family both knew that if you visited her house and dared volunteer that you had ANY available refrigerator or freezer space, Deb would undoubtedly fill it with something tasty from her pantry.

And just like there was the seemingly bottomless parade of foodstuffs, there was also the bottomless love that Deb gave. I know that across the country are a lot of folks that love Deb as much as I do, who will miss her as terribly as I do. I hope that they can feel, as I do, that that love has not gone so much as it has transformed. 

Deb was surrounded with her amazing family. Her mom Toby and dad Frank, her sister Stacy (& her hubby), nephews Devon & Chaz brought such light in her life. She loved you all so very much, and she was immensely grateful to not only have such love in her life, but to receive so much loving support. I dont think it can be put into words how much you all meant to her, but hope you feel how special you all are.

I thank you all for sharing her with us for what was really too brief a moment in time. 

And Deb, I hope your lovely soul is dancing in a pink leotard, with a frilly pink tutu, wearing satin pink toe shoes and pirouetting on the love we are sending back to you.

~ Linda Ramos:kiss2:


----------



## Webmaster

Deb was special and unique for sure. Her ability to persevere against all odds was remarkable, and her ability to always make lemonade of whatever lemons came her way impressive indeed. May she rest in peace, and condolences to family and those who knew and loved Debbie.


----------



## sergi5

So sorry. It is a very sad. My condondolences to all her family and friends. Rest in peace.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

My condolences to all her family and friends on her passing. Rest in peace.


----------



## J_Underscore

there is no denying that she was a legend and one of the first models (I think maybe THE first SSBBW glamour model) that revolutionised the face of Modelling & Plus-sized Modelling
Real shock that she's gone


----------



## gangstadawg

im sorry to hear this.

she was one of my favorites models. hell she was the first ssbbw model i saw on the net back when i was a teenager. may she R.I.P.


----------



## wrench13

A true icon of beauty to FAs and BBWs worldwide - rest in peace and everlasting joy


----------



## OneFAsView

wrench13 said:


> A true icon of beauty to FAs and BBWs worldwide - rest in peace and everlasting joy



Although Ive never met Debra in person, Id like to contribute to the message of sympathy to her family and friends.

As Teighlor, Debra seemed to pioneer the adult SSBBW modeling genre. She was not the first big woman on screen, but her presence, attitude towards her physical beauty, basically defined the category of Super Sized BBW to my view. 

Debras size seemed to define her, at least in the public persona. She had pointed out to us as a woman begins to approach her size, each seems to develop their body attributes and add weight in a unique way. She led the way for the super sized woman to discover they can be sexy and admired.

While I did not know her, I had the chance to email her many years ago. Her writing is as clear, articulate, as you see her on various YouTube clips, such as her appearance on Donahue.

All my best to her family and beloved friends.


----------



## Jes

Layla, the memory piece from Linda that you posted was fantastic. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## Jay West Coast

A legend, an icon, an activist, and a beautifully warm person was lost. My condolences to those close to her; the community has lost one if its best.


----------



## laylalashelle

The autopsy showed that Deb died of cancer. Her size was not the cause, but her disability kept it from being diagnosed.


----------



## imfree

laylalashelle said:


> The autopsy showed that Deb died of cancer. Her size was not the cause, but her disability kept it from being diagnosed.



Way sad that Deb died of cancer, but it's good that an autopsy was performed and that Deb's actual cause of death is known and not simply rubber-stamped "morbid obesity" on the records.


----------



## jbason

I too never had the pleasure of meeting her in person, but did exchange emaiol messages back in the early 90's and discussions on usenet. She was a shining star whose brightness will be missed. my condolences to her family and those who cared and will miss her.


----------



## Jack Secret

What a terrible tragedy. I too communicated with her through USENET on and off years ago. As many of you have already mentioned, she was amazingly articulate and wildly intelligent. It would've been really great to have met her in person. I've only heard her speak through video clips and such but you could tell she was a consummate conversationalist. 

She seemed to genuinely love her body and we were lucky enough that she shared it with us. In doing so, either directly or indirectly, she helped every woman in our community feel confident, sexy and desired. For the men; let's face it She gave our balls back to us, to be proud to profess our admiration (and also made us drool!).

An inspiration, friend, woman -
Indelible


----------



## johnnny2005

may she rest in peace


----------



## Mindee

Ed De Roo (aka Loretta Sterling) was the owner of several mainstream adult video companies in the 80's & 90's including 4-Play & Filmco, and was the one who brought Teighlor to the adult video public. Ed was very much ahead of his time putting out a number of BBW-themed videos that featured Teighlor and other BBWs. Ed was also the first mainstream video producer to treat BBWs as though they were any other porn performers and didn't title his releases with demeaning names. He always made Teighlor look good. It is unfortunate that she has passed.

XO
Mindee


----------



## snuggletiger

Hope Heaven is all she hopes it will be.


----------



## GratefulFA

Hi, yes, old chats and IRC.

One thing I liked was: smart, smart, smart!

In reading the post from Layla, I loved to hear of her service to shut-ins.

Who would think? Unseen service in an unseen world.

This has caused me to re-think what I might do with and for others.

Thank you for the beautiful person you were and all the good you did on Earth.

GFA


----------



## da-L

Hi. Pardon me, but this is my first post. I am da-L, which is short for my YouTube ID daLurqer. As my namesake would indicate, I've "lurked" around Dimensions for years-- I even have a small handful of the print issues-- but have never participated in any of the forums until now.

But I digress. I'm the one that posted the YouTube clip featuring Debra aka Teighlor that Sandie linked to. Another user had commented about Debra's passing on that video, and I figured that if anyone could confirm the news, it would be you, her close friends.

Honestly, when I posted those early-90s talk show clips on YouTube, I didn't know whether anyone here at Dimensions would even notice. I'm very glad someone did.

I will put an "update" in that video's commentary in Debra's memory, with a small thanks/shoutout to Dimensions, and I'll keep the video up as a tribute to her intellect and charm. Strange... it won't be my first "tribute" either; I have another clip of Debra's close friend (and onetime Webmaster), actress/model/activist Susan Mason.


----------



## LifeTraveller

We have lost a "legendary" figure in the community. While Debra will be remembered in many ways. I'm sure there was much more to her life than any of us will ever be able to comprehend. I remember the first time I saw her as a model on the old "Rockshots" greeting cards. . To say enamored, would not be exactly a fitting word, but close. When I discovered "Dimensions", and a few other "fat positive" sites, I realized what a "force" she was. .She did so much for so many of us without really knowing it. . Although I'm sure more than one male here confessed their adoration of her. .Let's all take time and realize what an amazing lady she was, and how impossible it will be to replace her.. (as if we could)

Remember her fondly and often, she was indeed unique!


----------



## Lamia

da-L said:


> Hi. Pardon me, but this is my first post. I am da-L, which is short for my YouTube ID daLurqer. As my namesake would indicate, I've "lurked" around Dimensions for years-- I even have a small handful of the print issues-- but have never participated in any of the forums until now.
> 
> But I digress. I'm the one that posted the YouTube clip featuring Debra aka Teighlor that Sandie linked to. Another user had commented about Debra's passing on that video, and I figured that if anyone could confirm the news, it would be you, her close friends.
> 
> Honestly, when I posted those early-90s talk show clips on YouTube, I didn't know whether anyone here at Dimensions would even notice. I'm very glad someone did.
> 
> I will put an "update" in that video's commentary in Debra's memory, with a small thanks/shoutout to Dimensions, and I'll keep the video up as a tribute to her intellect and charm. Strange... it won't be my first "tribute" either; I have another clip of Debra's close friend (and onetime Webmaster), actress/model/activist Susan Mason.



She seemed like a wonderful person. I went and looked at the video and she had such poise and grace. It's a shame that you don't delete all the nasty comments on your youtube about her. It's hardly a tribute to allow people to bash her like that.


----------



## Jigen

This is a really sad news. She will be missed a lot.


----------



## Jes

laylalashelle said:


> The autopsy showed that Deb died of cancer. Her size was not the cause, but her disability kept it from being diagnosed.



this makes me very sad indeed (lack of ability to diagnose properly).


----------



## Sandie S-R

Jes, it is indeed sad that Deb was unable to be diagnosed. That is one of the issues with women as large as Deb. Not only the problems with mobility to get to the doctor at that size - but not having medical equipment that would support a patient that size nor Doctors willing to treat. Tragic indeed. 

I found 2 photos I took of Deb 13 years ago at her 40th birthday. I hope you all enjoy. 

View attachment deb40thbday.jpg


View attachment deb40bday.jpg


----------



## da-L

Lamia said:


> She seemed like a wonderful person. I went and looked at the video and she had such poise and grace. It's a shame that you don't delete all the nasty comments on your youtube about her. It's hardly a tribute to allow people to bash her like that.



That poise and grace was the driving factor for my posting that particular anecdote; I wanted to show the human being behind the famous figure.

I usually refrain from deleting/censoring comments on my videos. Those comments serve as proof that size discrimination still exists in general society, and illustrate why Debra and so many others continue the struggle for acceptance. There are usually enough positive comments on my clips that, in juxtaposition, expose the haters for the douchebags that they are. Disabling comments would serve no good purpose.

(I've only deleted one comment from any of my videos-- it depicted sexual violence toward a woman in particularly graphic and disturbing terms.)


----------



## Stuffingkit

I definitely Looked up to her. 
May she Rest in Peace
<3


----------



## 1Agamemnon

I'll always remember her; the first model I ever saw...


----------



## betsy

I'm very saddened to hear of Teighlor's passing. We emailed a few times, and though we were not close, she will always be remembered.


----------



## Russell Williams

As best I remember, in the early 90s, Debbie occasionally baby set for my daughter Lori when Lori was living with Peggy Williams.

At one point I was in a store and they were selling key chains. Some of them had one of Debbie's pictures on them. A teenage boy was explaining to his teenage girlfriend that they were no women that big and that they just expanded the photographs to make the women look bigger than they really were. I was standing beside the two as I heard this and I said, "oh no she really is that size. I have met her and at one point she babysat my daughter." The two teenagers looked at me with incredulity and I walked away.

They probably thought I was lying but they probably also wondered why I had bothered to interfere with their conversation.


----------



## laylalashelle

*Farewell to Debra Perkins*
_by Linda Ramos_

Long-time NAAFA supporter, fat activist, and super-size model Debra "Teighlor" Perkins died of an undiagnosed cancer on July 21, 2011.

Deb was well-known in the fat acceptance community as a celebrated woman with unique beauty. She never divorced beauty from size and she made the Guinness Book of Records in 2000 for her size as a model (breaking taboos), sharing that beauty with others.
View attachment Teighlor5.JPG

As an activist, Deb was a part of many of the earlier online size acceptance forums, from the Fat Acceptance Mailing List to the Dimensions Boards. In the 1990s, she helped restart the local Los Angeles Chapter of NAAFA, which continues to thrive today.

Deb contributed a lot to NAAFA-LA, most notably the "I Am Fat" song. It was conceived by Deb, who not only wrote the lyrics but also found a way for us to record it and distribute it. Her song remains a rousing anthem within the fat acceptance community. 

Deb was a consummate baker and cook, :eat2:and people at any NAAFA-LA events were treated to Deb's creations, from her much-adored Ranch Dip to her stellar Cheesecake Brownies. She would make dozens of dishes, despite an increasing lack of mobility and deep, persistent arthritis pain. Her goodies made their way to folks at the 2009 NAAFA convention and the Fattitude Festival, to name only a few.

As so many of us do, Deb personally experienced size discrimination and abuse in the workplace, witnessed the terrible medical consequences of weight-loss surgery on friends (even complete strangers), extracted herself from an abusive relationship, and lived through so many of the experiences that lead us to fight for equality in society.

Her compassion and activism led her to reach out and be a lifeline to supersized shut-ins before she, herself, became fully disabled. She deeply understood the psychological harm that living in isolation in our society can bring. She gave shut-ins someone to call and be with, over the phone, when they needed a friend.

Deb spent many years working to educate her local medical personnel and institutions on how to care for supersized individuals. Sadly, it was those very barriers that she worked against that ultimately claimed her life, but she leaves a legacy for us to carry on. :kiss2:


----------



## Heyyou

Lamia said:


> She seemed like a wonderful person. I went and looked at the video and she had such poise and grace. It's a shame that you don't delete all the nasty comments on your youtube about her. It's hardly a tribute to allow people to bash her like that.



A quick preface before some kind words for this great lady: People on Youtube are dumb. A bunch of kids that make fun of any woman that isnt stick-figure thin. Pay them no mind, though it can get graphic someimes. Kids are so vulgar its a shame. I actually appreciate more than unappreciate his respect of disrespectful comments, it is what makes our country great.

Now, a woman's health and extreme obesity will always be an interesting tango, as the medical practice itself is not, nor will ever be, perfect. Science can not tell us everything we need to know. Not going to go there, it gets real nasty, real fast! Also, it cant change the fact, that she has passed. That said.. as to "Teighlor," for those of us that believe, we pray she is in a better place. May she rest in peace. I also pray she went peacefully and painlessly, as she likely did. It was "her time,"as we faithful say.

She did seem like a lovely woman. I had no contact with her, but nonetheless, may she achieve eternal rest in all that comes after this life we live here on Earth.

R.I.P., Teighlor. You were loved. May you be with the angels now.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hope Heaven is all she hopes it will be.



Amen. http://bible.cc/matthew/5-8.htm - "Blessed are the pure in heart, for they will see God."


----------



## kentwildt

She really is with the angels.


----------



## Gina

I'm devastated. 

I don't look at Dimensions often, and those who are familiar with me and my story know why, but I looked today and this has shattered me.

When I still lived in California we spoke often, but after I moved, not as much. I knew much about her past few years though and all of her various issues.

But this was not expected.

Can someone send me an private message please with more details?

My heart grieves for her family; her mother, step-father, sister, brother-in-law and her brother, as well as her 2 nephews.

I'm saddened beyond words, and I don't know what else to say.

Gina


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

laylalashelle said:


> *Farewell to Debra Perkins*
> _by Linda Ramos_
> 
> Long-time NAAFA supporter, fat activist, and super-size model Debra "Teighlor" Perkins died of an undiagnosed cancer on July 21, 2011.
> 
> Deb was well-known in the fat acceptance community as a celebrated woman with unique beauty. She never divorced beauty from size and she made the Guinness Book of Records in 2000 for her size as a model (breaking taboos), sharing that beauty with others.
> View attachment 96565
> 
> As an activist, Deb was a part of many of the earlier online size acceptance forums, from the Fat Acceptance Mailing List to the Dimensions Boards. In the 1990s, she helped restart the local Los Angeles Chapter of NAAFA, which continues to thrive today.
> 
> Deb contributed a lot to NAAFA-LA, most notably the "I Am Fat" song. It was conceived by Deb, who not only wrote the lyrics but also found a way for us to record it and distribute it. Her song remains a rousing anthem within the fat acceptance community.
> 
> Deb was a consummate baker and cook, :eat2:and people at any NAAFA-LA events were treated to Deb's creations, from her much-adored Ranch Dip to her stellar Cheesecake Brownies. She would make dozens of dishes, despite an increasing lack of mobility and deep, persistent arthritis pain. Her goodies made their way to folks at the 2009 NAAFA convention and the Fattitude Festival, to name only a few.
> 
> As so many of us do, Deb personally experienced size discrimination and abuse in the workplace, witnessed the terrible medical consequences of weight-loss surgery on friends (even complete strangers), extracted herself from an abusive relationship, and lived through so many of the experiences that lead us to fight for equality in society.
> 
> Her compassion and activism led her to reach out and be a lifeline to supersized shut-ins before she, herself, became fully disabled. She deeply understood the psychological harm that living in isolation in our society can bring. She gave shut-ins someone to call and be with, over the phone, when they needed a friend.
> 
> Deb spent many years working to educate her local medical personnel and institutions on how to care for supersized individuals. Sadly, it was those very barriers that she worked against that ultimately claimed her life, but she leaves a legacy for us to carry on. :kiss2:



Wow! Sorry to hea about this...


----------



## robovski

I will miss Debbie, we were a long-distance couple for 2 years many years ago before I moved to Scotland. We spoke daily on the phone and I visited her In california from my then home in Chicago. I didn't have the fiscal ability to take over her support from the state so in the end we could not be together despite our deep affection for one another. We were still friends and we remained in contact for many years until I moved to Scotland 10 years ago to be with my now wife.

She was kind to me and I loved her. I wish there was more I could have done to be with her. She was an amazing woman who loved herself both emotionally and physically and was an inspiration to me. She was always so very special. She was my first love and I will always remember her.

Rest well Debbie.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I'm so sorry for your loss  I know my words do not ease the pain, but I hope you have some sort of comfort. 
TakeCare


----------

